# 2Fer Ends Dry Spell...



## Silverboar (Sep 4, 2010)

Acorns have kept the hogs away for over 5 weeks, but now they are back!!!









Last Night, C-LAnd, Tx., 65 yds., 9 & 9:30 pm...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good shooting, they have some nice size to them, what do you figure they weigh?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice hogs silverboar.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice hole you made there behind the hogs ear. How bout some info on the unit your runn'in on top of your scope.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Nice hole you made there behind the hogs ear. How bout some info on the unit your runn'in on top of your scope.


I believe it is a Sniper Hog Light capper.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

nice shooting. I am hoping to bag a hog around here this spring.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are some big ones!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Fantastic, looks like you've got your work cut out for you Silverboar. Forgot about that lever hog slayer you've got camo-wrapped. Sure do love the look of that bad boy!


----------



## Silverboar (Sep 4, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Nice hole you made there behind the hogs ear. How bout some info on the unit your runn'in on top of your scope.


It's a Sniper Destroyer in red. On a good night with the Leu. scope, I can see 200+ yds out. Way too far for me to shoot, but great for scanning treelines and fields, etc. Both the hogs were lit up at ground level from 65 yds. away ans neither one had a clue the light was on them. Works everytime!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Great shooting and nice pic's of the hogs


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Those are some nice sized hogs man! Congrats on the double!


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Those are some "Big Pigs" must have been eating everything in site!! Make sure they say on your menu.... and you not on theirs!!! LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Looking Hogs Man Great Job!!


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

those are some monsters


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WOW!!! CONGRADS ON THE KILLS----way to Shoot'em Dead-----SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There's sure a lot of good eating on one of those hogs for all the other predators!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I believe it is a Sniper Hog Light capper.


That is great lighting....have to look into one of those


----------

